
Reddit No Longer Accepts Bitcoin - Mononokay
http://fortune.com/2018/03/28/reddit-no-longer-accepts-bitcoin/
======
boznz
All I've been seeing is red across the board for the past few weeks, someone
must be hurting.

[https://coin360.io/](https://coin360.io/)

~~~
XR0CSWV3h3kZWg
It's so apperent that the price of cryptocurrencies aren't really related to
how well they are functioning in terms of tech.

LN is working on main net, tx fees are very low and atomic xchain tx are
working on some major chains.

~~~
flyingfences
Bitcoin has been artifically overvalued by "investors" (with little to no
technological understanding) ever since the rally last fall. It's returning to
its real valuation. I don't see that as a failure in the long run. I still
expect it to grow - with its ups and downs - in the long run.

~~~
Brockenstein
Kind of feel like with everyone who piled on in accepting it, and now so many
fairly well known players abandoning it... well maybe in five years things
will be different...

~~~
XR0CSWV3h3kZWg
Yeah it's painful to see it being dropped by people.

Typically I've found trying to predict what will happen with BTC's price on
even year long time scales to be near impossible. However for the majority of
the time saying it will be higher in 5 years has been correct.

------
amerine
Not surprised. Right in line with Steam and others. Bitcoin failed.

~~~
gmemstr
I wouldn't say it failed, more like foiled by investors less interested in the
technology and more intent on making profit, which has killed any chance it
has of becoming an actually viable currency. I had dreams of paying for
physical goods in store with BTC, maybe through NFC, but thanks to price
fluctuations that will probably never happen.

~~~
amerine
Super fair point. I agree with your nuanced perspective, thanks.

